# Looking For A Second Camera!



## Ribbons (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello everyone! I currently own a Digital Rebel XTi. I've had it for several years now and I figure it's time for an upgrade. I'll be honest and say that the XTi hasn't stopped working. It's still functional. I just feel as if it's time to try something new. I also don't have a second camera, so I figure why not? I'll be saving up for this bad boy, along with replacing my 50mm lens. (RIP :cry: ) and getting a new camera bag.

I've been looking at the Rebel SL1, but can't seem to find any reviews that may compare the XTi to the SL1. I'm assuming that may be because the XTi is several years old? I did find an interesting analysis on the T5i vs the SL1. They both seem like very good cameras, but I guess I want to know how big of an upgrade I am achieving with purchasing a new camera that's come out in the last year or two? Does anyone in this forum would know how comparable the SL1 is to the XTi, if it's better in many ways, or if there isn't much of a jump, or if there is another canon I should set my eyes on? I'm really fond of the SL1's smaller size, but I don't necessarily want to sacrifice quality for it.

Thanks!!

-- Ribbons


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 24, 2013)

Either one is going to be a nice camera for a beginner.. the I like the T series as a starter myself.

Shop around on craigslist for some good deals and remember that your bigger investment should be in lenses.. most photographers put more money into getting good lenses because the lens can have a huge effect on quality and a variety of focal lengths makes you quite versatile.

EDIT: You sound like you know how to research before you buy, so I'm not going into details you may already know. I shoot with a t3i right now... and my interest is in more glass to put on it. Even the t3i is an 18MP camera.. no issues in quality.  Hehe


----------



## MarshallG (Jun 24, 2013)

I cannot imagine why anyone would pick the SL-1 over the T5i. But DPReview gave the SL-1 a very favorable write-up, saying it gives up little for its size reduction. 

Here's how I look at it: An SLR needs to give you good control of shutter, aperture, ISO and focus. Most of this is a matter of viewfinder design and camera ergonomics. You have to hold the camera in your hands and up to your eye, and adjust those four things. Can you do it easily, without taking your eye away from the viewfinder? Can you apply exposure compensation? Can you apply flash exposure compensation? 

Those are the things photographers do. If you just want to operate the camera in Green mode, buy an EOS M or a point and shoot; an SLR will just cost you more money and add more weight for you to lug around. 

The other thing is the viewfinder. Canon charges much more for cameras with larger viewfinders with more coverage. But you should look through them yourself in order to decide which camera is right. My XSi has a similar viewfinder to yours; the viewfinder in my new 7D is far better.


----------



## brunerww (Jun 26, 2013)

Ribbons said:


> Hello everyone! I currently own a Digital Rebel XTi. I've had it for several years now and I figure it's time for an upgrade. I'll be honest and say that the XTi hasn't stopped working. It's still functional. I just feel as if it's time to try something new. I also don't have a second camera, so I figure why not? I'll be saving up for this bad boy, along with replacing my 50mm lens. (RIP :cry: ) and getting a new camera bag.
> 
> I've been looking at the Rebel SL1, but can't seem to find any reviews that may compare the XTi to the SL1. I'm assuming that may be because the XTi is several years old? I did find an interesting analysis on the T5i vs the SL1. They both seem like very good cameras, but I guess I want to know how big of an upgrade I am achieving with purchasing a new camera that's come out in the last year or two? Does anyone in this forum would know how comparable the SL1 is to the XTi, if it's better in many ways, or if there isn't much of a jump, or if there is another canon I should set my eyes on? I'm really fond of the SL1's smaller size, but I don't necessarily want to sacrifice quality for it.
> 
> ...



Hi Ribbons -Is this snapsort side-by-side of the SL1 and the XTi what you were looking for? Canon SL1 vs Rebel XTi - Our Analysis

The SL1 is clearly smaller, lighter, faster and will give you better low light performance and more modern features (e.g., video, touch screen, and live view for previewing your images on the LCD).  The SL1 is a winner for Canon shooters.  It is as small and light as a mirrorless camera with the speed, optical viewfinder and image quality of a DSLR.

Sadly, I couldn't find a new SL1 body in Canada for less than $700 - but you may be able to do better by keeping an eye on SL1 prices at eBay.ca.

Hope this is helpful,

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## Ribbons (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh my gosh! *Brunerww*! Thanks so much for finding that for me, and on a website I had already linked! Clearly I am not the best at navigating that website. It is what I was hoping for, something to compare my XTi to a more modern model. I really wanted to see the difference that technology has come to over the years. I assume my camera is missing a lot of newer functions! I choose the SL1 mostly because of it's size. Although there was one website, (CNET?) that seemed unhappy with a couple modern cameras that I reviewed that didn't offer wireless or GPS. Can someone tell me why that is such a big deal? I think I'd want my cellphone to have those functions more than I'd want my DSLR to have them.

*ShooterJ*: Craigslist and Kajiji makes me a bit nervous! I'd use it for other purchases, but maybe not my camera. Not to say that I don't mind used, I just don't trust those websites. Not too sure about ebay though. I have actually put a price watch on the SL1 on futureshop.ca, right now they've got a kit on sale that comes with an extra lens. I'm not ready to buy just yet, because I'm still bouncing around between ideas of a new camera. (Either SL1 or maybe the T4i that my friend just got.) I agree that lenses can make the difference, but my purchase is more so to get something more modern and then use that one for another long stretch of time. I do have some lenses at home, (my computer currently lives at my boyfriend's place.) and I've been meaning to write them down and post them here.

*MarshallG*: I mostly choose the SL1 because it seemed to have everything I was looking for. I was hoping for a smaller DSLR because I remembered mine to be rather heavy and awkward to switch the lenses out during events I shot at. (Although, getting a better camera bag could also help that.) I'm a hobbyist so it's not that big of a deal, I won't be losing money off of missed shots, but I was hoping for something that provided some type of convenience that could also keep it's quality. I'm still unsure about the SL1 though, because when I research it I see some nice reviews, but then others that say it is sacrificing some of it's specs for the small size. To be honest I figured in my case that would be _OK_, since I was going from an older model to a new one. Although now that I am thinking more and more on it, if I am going to be making a new purchase, then it is quite the investment for me at this time in my life. So I do want to get a camera that could provide decent quality, and last me just as long as my XTi has. I'm sure when it comes down to it, I'd rather pay for the one that functions better, rather than the one that's less heavy.
You make very good points in terms of how to shop for a camera, and I will be taking that into consideration when the time comes for me to go into a store and physically review these cameras for myself. I don't want to say I am a newbie at photography, but I still feel a bit green around the edges in the fact that I still have a lot to learn. That does not by any means indicate that I am looking for a point and shoot type of camera. If I was, I really wouldn't be posting in a forum like this. 

Although I am learning that viewfinders can tend to be different, and I'm not too sure how to look for that. I believe I also read that some viewfinders and some lenses may not mix? It's honestly hard for me to explain because I am no good at remembering terminology.

Next time I am home and I remember, I will write down the lenses that I own and post them here. I am also worried that they may not be compatible with a newer model. I have heard otherwise, but I'd rather some advice on it just in case. 

Thanks for all your responses!


----------

